# Chat



## stells (Feb 4, 2008)

thought i would start a thread so members can arrange when they will be in and let other know when they are.


----------



## Josh (Feb 4, 2008)

good idea. 
maybe we can start a couple of weekly chat nights!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm usually available every evening.

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Available most evening depending on the time. Are we planning to use West cost Time???


----------



## egyptiandan (Feb 4, 2008)

Hopefully not  Robyn. Most nights are good for me.

Danny


----------



## Josh (Feb 4, 2008)

maybe we could have a couple of nights scheduled per week. that way we can accommodate our great geographic diversity.


----------



## JustAnja (Feb 4, 2008)

Im online for work all day, *normally* Im in bed by 10pm CST but Ive been on a late night kick for over a month now.


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Josh, maybe people could not only say what times are best for them but what time they are on. I'm on PST


----------



## Josh (Feb 4, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> Josh, maybe people could not only say what times are best for them but what time they are on. I'm on PST



Good idea, Robyn.

i.e. I'm generally most available weeknights from 8-10pm PST though I can make exceptions.


----------



## stells (Feb 5, 2008)

CST? PST? lol how does that convert to GMT?


----------



## JustAnja (Feb 5, 2008)

Here ya go Kelly.

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/


Robyn and Josh are Pacific Standard Time, Im Centrals Standard Time. They are 2 hours earlier than me, where as Danny is on Eastern Daylight Time and is an hour later than me. We have Mountain time that is in between Central and Pacific so an hour earlier than myself.


----------



## stells (Feb 5, 2008)

Got to love my little country with one timezone lol 
Well Danny is 5 hours behind me if that helps lol


----------



## Josh (Feb 6, 2008)

im just going to throw this out there...
how do these sound?
Tuesday nights 7-10 PST
and Thursday nights 5-8 EST

i think this should accommodate everyone to some degree...
feedback?


----------



## stells (Feb 6, 2008)

i'll do the thursdays 
I'm sorry but i'm not getting up at 3am on a Wednesday morning to chat lol


----------



## wayne.bob (Feb 6, 2008)

works for me


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sounds good to me.


----------

